

A Deluge of Data Shapes a New Era in Computing  - tmsh
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/15/science/15books.html

======
harpastum
I realize that this "Fourth Era" is mainly about sharing information, but I
can't help enjoying the fact that I've started identifying trends before the
media.

 _NY Times, 12/14/09_

"Dr. Gray called the shift a “fourth paradigm.”...He explained this paradigm
as an evolving era in which an “exaflood” of observational data was
threatening to overwhelm scientists. The only way to cope with it, he argued,
was a new generation of scientific computing tools to manage, visualize and
analyze the data flood...'The advent of inexpensive high-bandwidth sensors is
transforming every field from data-poor to data-rich,' -Edward Lazowska"

 _Me, 2/19/09_

"The most significant shift brought about by modern technology: the transition
from improving data interpolation to managing data complexity."

<http://twitter.com/harpastum/status/1228981672>

~~~
hallmark
The article also states that Dr. Jim Gray disappeared in January 2007. Well
before either of you pointed to this thought trend.

------
andrewcooke
this is a free download by the looks of things -
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/collaboration/fourthpara...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/collaboration/fourthparadigm/4th_paradigm_book_complete_lr.pdf)

(can't see the link in the article, found it on bing)

